# DNA Genetics Sharksbreath - Can you explain this? a hermie question



## stubbornstoner013 (Oct 18, 2010)

"She's an excellent plant to breed with as she is very stable and has proven herself as the mother of the Martian Mean Green" they claim in the description.

So why are there pollen sacs popping out all over your buds?! She is hermieing hardcore, even see a seed or two popping out of calyxes now finishing week 9

I got the seed for free w/ an order from the Attitude, so I'm not too super bummed over the ordeal but you cannot help but be dismayed to see such hard work and promise take such a drastic turn south so near to the end

Got two questions though:

1.)What causes a plant to hermie?? (obviously i know genetics is often the main factor, but stress can cause it too right?(she never went through any major stress, to my knowledge at least(nothing visible)))

which leads to the second question pertaining to the ongoing viability of this particular phenotype

2.) Chances are, since this is supposed to be a "very stable" strain, that this particualr bean just didn't have the right stuff and thus all clones will be trying to mate w/ themselves in the end?? or does the second generation deserve a second chance? not into wasting time and space growin hermie's​


----------



## stubbornstoner013 (Oct 19, 2010)

why is everyone w/o an opinion?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

indoor or outdoor? lights? etc. not enough info, could have been pollen in the air that got it, did you ever see male flowers?


----------



## Unnk (Oct 19, 2010)

i have 2 diff phenotypes of breath out of a 6 pack that have been in my room for 8 grows never had a problem


----------



## stubbornstoner013 (Oct 19, 2010)

bajafox said:


> indoor or outdoor? lights? etc. not enough info, could have been pollen in the air that got it, did you ever see male flowers?


indoor, under hps. and yes pollen sacs=male flowers, they're emering quite numerously

only major stress possible she coulda experience, to my knowledge, is that i sprayed Azamax, a spider mite spray, in high temps in my garage...which happened a couple times...but she was never visibly angry about the sprays tho


----------



## Unnk (Oct 19, 2010)

pheno 1



pheno 2


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm just under a month into 12/12 on my SB, I'll keep an eye on her but so far so good


----------



## stubbornstoner013 (Oct 19, 2010)

Unnk said:


> i have 2 diff phenotypes of breath out of a 6 pack that have been in my room for 8 grows never had a problem


looking good. are you in soil/soilless? she's described as a 'heavy feeder'. has that been your experience w/ her? i never had any major deficiencies but i swear i always felt like she was hungry


----------



## stubbornstoner013 (Oct 19, 2010)

maybe i'm crazy but i believe don n aaron when they claim she is very stable, thats why i'm just trying to figure out if its possible i got a bad bean, or if it was just this particular plant that went awry


----------



## Unnk (Oct 19, 2010)

subs super soil been doing straight water


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

stubbornstoner013 said:


> looking good. are you in soil/soilless? she's described as a 'heavy feeder'. has that been your experience w/ her? i never had any major deficiencies but i swear i always felt like she was hungry


Same here, all my other plants (4) were watered every 3 to 4 days, it seemed like the SB wanted to feed every 2 days, her leave's were always droopy

Here's mine a few days ago, I vegged her for 8 weeks, she's in a 2 - 2.5 gallon pot


----------



## Total Head (Oct 21, 2010)

my sb is some kind of mutant. the first 5 sets of leaves had only 3 fingers, and these leaves got really wide and leathery and weird. she took off after that but i don't think her root system is all that impressive since she takes twice as long to dry after watering as the other strains in there. i'm nearly 3 weeks into flowering and so far so good, but some of those older weird leaves look diseased. they're all spotted and necrotic and different shades of green and yellow but the ph is perfect. the rest of the leaves on the plant are fine and the other plants are fine. i got kind of a bum bean though but there's only so much you can whine about a free seed. plus i've yet to see the final results.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 26, 2010)

i suggest grabbing a non fem pack and pheno hunt the lambsbread pheno is quite a potent pheno makes for some amazing headstash


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 26, 2010)

stubbornstoner013 said:


> why is everyone w/o an opinion?


two reasons.

1.) no picture of your plant for us to compare

2.) nobody grows sharksbreath anyways, the strain and the seeds suck. I've got one growing now because it was an attitude freebie. It's the biggest plant it the garden that stretched the most with the most fluffy nugs. Week 7 day 2.

3.) the only reason your growing it is because it was free too.

Thankfully, most freebie seeds are nice. This one just sucks.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 26, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> two reasons.
> 
> 1.) no picture of your plant for us to compare
> 
> ...


 you base your idea off one seed? i grew a whole pack and got some the best shit around ANY good breeder there will be a pheno search and 2 FEM SEEDS ARE A JOKE you get 1/2 the traits you need think about it this way 10/10 10 from male 10 from the female you take the male out the equation your loosing hybrid vigor pest resistance thats why i say grow a reg pack and buck up to word homie i got pics to prove


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 26, 2010)

Unnk said:


> you base your idea off one seed? i grew a whole pack and got some the best shit around ANY good breeder there will be a pheno search and 2 FEM SEEDS ARE A JOKE you get 1/2 the traits you need think about it this way 10/10 10 from male 10 from the female you take the male out the equation your loosing hybrid vigor pest resistance thats why i say grow a reg pack and buck up to word homie i got pics to prove


Hermies dont grow from using feminized seeds. You get twice the many hermies but you get twice the plants. Duh!  Hit up the search box if you dont believe me......

I know its unfair to base it on one seed. I just dont see people saying "Hey you got any of that Sharksbreath? The shits so bomb!". Popularity aside, with what I saw from my one seed, the bud structure, the plants abilities, I dont see a reason to change to an inferior product.

Every grower says his weed is the best shit around. Some of us then improve.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Oct 26, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Hermies dont grow from using feminized seeds. You get twice the many hermies but you get twice the plants. Duh!  Hit up the search box if you dont believe me......
> 
> I know its unfair to base it on one seed. I just dont see people saying "Hey you got any of that Sharksbreath? The shits so bomb!". Popularity aside, with what I saw from my one seed, the bud structure, the plants abilities, I dont see a reason to change to an inferior product.
> 
> Every grower says his weed is the best shit around. Some of us then improve.



You said it before I could.

Nicely put Kitty. 

peace.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 26, 2010)

I forgot the most important thing. To the OP: Keep the hermie. Flower it an extra week and then harvest the seeds. Your seeds are now feminized seeds. Forcing hermies of females is how fem seeds are made by commercial seed companies. Your just doing it naturally instead of forcing one to a hermie. ANd before some num nuts chimes in here, a hermied fem doesnt make hermie prone seeds. Thats how ALL feminized seeds are made!  Congrats on the free 300 or 400 seeds you'll pluck from the plant. Store them for a month in a dark cool place and then they are good to germinate.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 26, 2010)

not saying its the best around im saying the best ive had besides a jack herer cut i got from my bud everyones got opinions mate i just think using a hermie = the easy route thats why i like reg's from dna and now im going with TGA gear and might i say i love it and i never said anything bout hermies in my original post just saying F2 = more unstable with the traits then a F1 and sharksbreath reg's are true f1's


----------



## budding09 (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a fem seed hermie and all the seeds i plucked hermied also


----------



## bajafox (Oct 26, 2010)

I should be chopping my SB the first week of December. This is her after I had to flush her yesterday, I accidentally fed her the wrong water twice

I'm cloning the top because I may use it to breed and make seeds


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Oct 27, 2010)

man my boy just started a freebie of SB from the tude. This stuff looks kinda cocky though.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 27, 2010)

budding09 said:


> I had a fem seed hermie and all the seeds i plucked hermied also


I'm sure you waited till the seeds were done and ripe for picking -- not. Learn to finish the process and dont just chop em down. 



Mountainfarmer said:


> man my boy just started a freebie of SB from the tude. This stuff looks kinda cocky though.


What does the "looks kinda cocky" mean? I cant figure out if you mean the plant looks hard, looks stupid, or looks nice?


----------



## rzza (Oct 28, 2010)

Unnk said:


> View attachment 1221528View attachment 1221529View attachment 1221530 pheno 1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1221531View attachment 1221532pheno 2


hey man, whats the major difference between your two phenos? i cut 22 clones from my mom and they all look like both your phenos. im assuming youve flowered these already, could you tell me something i can expect....


----------



## Unnk (Oct 28, 2010)

first pheno is VERY dense in cola smells like a fruity lemon fuely skunky and is a GREAT all around smoke

that second pheno has a distinct mutated leaf set that always curles down like fangs on a spider and it stanks like a skunks ass hole so im thinking its strong on the GWS side because its a wreck of a high


----------



## Total Head (Oct 28, 2010)

Unnk said:


> first pheno is VERY dense in cola smells like a fruity lemon fuely skunky and is a GREAT all around smoke
> 
> that second pheno has a distinct mutated leaf set that always curles down like fangs on a spider and it stanks like a skunks ass hole so im thinking its strong on the GWS side because its a wreck of a high


can you tell us more about the distinct mutated leaf set? is it just one node? the leaves on my sb are real weird but 4 weeks into flower and it's the frostiest plant in the room. the first 5 sets had 3 very wide leathery fingers, now i have leaves with even numbers of fingers on them and the leaf texture is still very strange but the bud looks like it's going to be pretty special. not sure if i have a shitty mutant or a desirable pheno but i'm gonna smoke the shit out of that plant.


----------



## sexagenario (Oct 28, 2010)

Total Head said:


> can you tell us more about the distinct mutated leaf set? is it just one node? the leaves on my sb are real weird but 4 weeks into flower and it's the frostiest plant in the room. the first 5 sets had 3 very wide leathery fingers, now i have leaves with even numbers of fingers on them and the leaf texture is still very strange but the bud looks like it's going to be pretty special. not sure if i have a shitty mutant or a desirable pheno but i'm gonna smoke the shit out of that plant.


 I have 1 sb, leafs texture is strange( got the 3 leaf mutant leaf pheno.Got 7 leafs latter), necrotic spotings with perfect ph fixed it with nutes it was under fert. , first flowers
were late to apear, stems are extremly hard, sativa dominat but it catches up to others like SLH in last weeks. nice resin production but you have to be patient its my least favorite plant only because she is so diffrent (nute wise) . Wouldnt buy it but as a freebie is ok!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 28, 2010)

Can you post current pics of your SBs in flowering?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll snap a picture of mine on Sunday, which is its final day in flower. It's about 5 feet tall and probably about a QP on it. Most likely wont consume it since its such nasty weed in comparison but it will make a nice amount of iso hash instead...........


----------



## Unnk (Oct 29, 2010)

This is what ill say the Breath has a thing for producing 3 leaf fan leafs with that being said the stocky ass pheno i have has normal 5 leaf sets but the mutated pheno which isnt a bad thing in this case has a the 3 leaf set but the leaflets out of the bud turn down in a spider fang formation

They both yield extremely well the mutated pheno yields about 20% less but makes up for it with added resin coverage LOTS of it the first pheno is resin covered as well just really stocky with insane yields like 35-40g on my old plants that i was using the hesi system on with 2 week veg the super soil is already making it 45 billion times better for sure

i was watering yesterday and i noticed a whisper branch at the bottom got snapped coople days ago and i never noticed so i picked it up and it was so dry the stem snapped so i figured why waste it and plopped it in the bowl, now i would never usually test at 5 weeks but WOW completely took over the buzz i had from smoking my blueberry i was smoking all day so im pretty stoked abotu the end product


----------



## Total Head (Oct 29, 2010)

Unnk said:


> This is what ill say the Breath has a thing for producing 3 leaf fan leafs with that being said the stocky ass pheno i have has normal 5 leaf sets but the mutated pheno which isnt a bad thing in this case has a the 3 leaf set but the leaflets out of the bud turn down in a spider fang formation
> 
> They both yield extremely well the mutated pheno yields about 20% less but makes up for it with added resin coverage LOTS of it the first pheno is resin covered as well just really stocky with insane yields like 35-40g on my old plants that i was using the hesi system on with 2 week veg the super soil is already making it 45 billion times better for sure
> 
> i was watering yesterday and i noticed a whisper branch at the bottom got snapped coople days ago and i never noticed so i picked it up and it was so dry the stem snapped so i figured why waste it and plopped it in the bowl, now i would never usually test at 5 weeks but WOW completely took over the buzz i had from smoking my blueberry i was smoking all day so im pretty stoked abotu the end product


thanks. after reading yours and sexagenerio's posts i think my pheno might be a winner. 4 weeks in and already much frostier than the vanilla kush or kush x haze cross i have in there. i lst'd the shit out of it so i'm somewhat optimistic about the yeild. i also took a single cutting just for fun that i rooted in a cup of water. i will be very excited if it takes because it was from a part of the plant that didn't have retard leaves.


----------



## NuggPufr (Nov 12, 2010)

Have a freebie SB hermin big time at four weeks in soil, HPS, FF+solubles. Poping whole male clusters at the nodes not embedded nanners. Possibly water stressed. Only plant out of about 20 that is hermin. Escorting her out and will see what the clones do.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 13, 2010)

Mine sure was a bad pheno, if that's the current consensus  Ugliest whispy fluffy bud sites. Took a QP off of one plant though, which got dried to a crisp, frozen, chopped up and made hash with. The hash is good, but what hash isnt. 

I'd give SB a try only if a free seed was sent again from them. Otherwise, pass fo sho'.


----------



## mattman (Nov 13, 2010)

plants will hermie under stress... If they are in their flowering state and are put under stress, they will hermie to make seeds asap before they die.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 15, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Mine sure was a bad pheno, if that's the current consensus  Ugliest whispy fluffy bud sites. Took a QP off of one plant though, which got dried to a crisp, frozen, chopped up and made hash with. The hash is good, but what hash isnt.
> 
> I'd give SB a try only if a free seed was sent again from them. Otherwise, pass fo sho'.



i just think ppl expect WAY too much from a feminized freebee your not gonna get the cream of the crop from a freebie the best way to get these is from a pack


----------

